# Engl Endorsement?



## bulb (Jul 24, 2007)

So this is kind of a long shot, but hell it doesnt hurt to try!
I want to buy an Invader 100 to run alongside my Powerball, and i figured i should try and find out what i need to do to get endorsed (or at least considered) since any amount off of the price would help my poor ass haha, and since i love engl amps more than anything else i would happily play them exclusively!

I know quite a few of you are in pro bands/are already endorsed, how should i go about approaching this (is it even worth trying at this stage since i am not signed nor am i playing hundreds of shows a year?). Any advice in general or specific about this would be appreciated muchly, whether its from someone who just knows how these things work or from anyone who is actually endorsed by them. I know little about how all this works/how i should even approach this, so any relevant info would definitely be useful!

Thanks so much dudes!!


----------



## starsnuffer (Jul 24, 2007)

Send your press kit, tour schedule, reviews, and and demo to the company.

Honestly, though since you don't play out much, it isn't likely. If you already know someone, you'd have a good chance, but then you wouldn't be posting here.

Also, endorsements from amp companies generally do not save you a lot of money. My band has a few endorsements, including peavey, Eden, and others. We did get a free XXX head from peavey, but we had to buy a cab to get the head. Now, we get an artist discount, but it's only a a bit less then what retail outlets discount the stuff for, and you have to wait a very long time to get stuff straight from the manufacturer (it took 10 months to get a bass from Washburn).

Your BEST bet is to go to NAMM, and grease a bunch of palms, meet people, pass out your stuff, but more importantly hook up with someone who has been there and knows people. We got about 4 new endorsements last year doing that.

-W


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 24, 2007)

^ What he said.


----------



## bulb (Jul 24, 2007)

nice, i would love to go to NAMM of course, but i will have the head by then either way haha, the reason i got interested is because my friend's band just got endorsed by them (they are a uk band though) but they get 25 percent off the price, which would be amazing for me! Also if they go overseas they then get 75 percent off, the one guitarist did have to buy a cab, but i figure in my case i would just buy the head and it would be a win-win situation.


----------



## starsnuffer (Jul 24, 2007)

bulb said:


> nice, i would love to go to NAMM of course, but i will have the head by then either way haha, the reason i got interested is because my friend's band just got endorsed by them (they are a uk band though) but they get 25 percent off the price, which would be amazing for me! Also if they go overseas they then get 75 percent off, the one guitarist did have to buy a cab, but i figure in my case i would just buy the head and it would be a win-win situation.



The discount is off of list price. You'd be hard pressed to find a reseller who can't get you %25 off list here.

-W


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2007)

For you, it should be easy. Say:



Bulb said:


> I'm Bulb, king of Djent.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 24, 2007)

bulb said:


> nice, i would love to go to NAMM of course, but i will have the head by then either way haha, the reason i got interested is because my friend's band just got endorsed by them (they are a uk band though) but they get 25 percent off the price, which would be amazing for me! Also if they go overseas they then get 75 percent off, the one guitarist did have to buy a cab, but i figure in my case i would just buy the head and it would be a win-win situation.



Fell Silent?


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd say your best bet is to get in touch with the distributor(s).


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2007)

Jeff said:


> For you, it should be easy. Say:



I'd give you one if you said that.


----------



## Harray 18 (Feb 24, 2008)

Fell Silent!!
yeh man

All Bulb needs to do is send Engl a link to sevenstring.org lolllll


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy bump Batman


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2008)

lol no bumpy fossilized threads!


----------



## turmoil (Feb 25, 2008)

hey bulb,

i actually picked up an Engl endorsement this past summer. it actually didn't require too much effort, granted my band at the time had a decent tour schedule lined up but try contacting Michael Berger:

*snip-y snip snip*

Please go ahead and sent us a press kit and a cd of yours to the
below address. I would like to know more about what you do and how
your music sounds. After that I will get back to you regarding a
possible endorsement.[/I]

first i had to go through Michael, then i got to deal directly with Chris over in Germany at the Engl plant.

hope it helps.


----------



## Jagw (Feb 25, 2008)

way to necro 

In the space of 5 months, Bulb has gone for an Invader 100 and shipped his Pwnerball. WOWZZ


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 25, 2008)

Bulb, next time you're free on msn give me a shout.
The fact that 2 of you in the band already use engl will help out...

However, our engl guy says they don't endorse anyone who isn't in a signed band...
Might be worth waiting till ur signed, u'd end up getting a better deal then.

for us there are 3 bands of Engl endorsement, i'll go into more detail when i talk to you next.



bulb said:


> nice, i would love to go to NAMM of course, but i will have the head by then either way haha, the reason i got interested is because my friend's band just got endorsed by them (they are a uk band though) but they get 25 percent off the price, which would be amazing for me! Also if they go overseas they then get 75 percent off, the one guitarist did have to buy a cab, but i figure in my case i would just buy the head and it would be a win-win situation.



It's actually a little bit more than 25%, works out at more like 35-40 %, got my invader head for a ridiculous price, considering im also getting the tax back on it as Neema has a business.

i actually bought the cab from somewhere else as i found it cheaper.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2008)

Actually, all Misha really needs to do is finally make some time to hang out with me.  I already did all the leg work with Michael at NAMM for him. I have all the forms/paperwork they required and just needed the info from him now. I have them sitting at my place, we just haven't been able to hang out due to both our schedules being super-hectic. Besides, if you look at the original post, he was looking to buy an Invader 100, which he has now... and no more powerball!  So unless he's looking for a backup or to hook up bandmates with the gear, the discount isn't going to help "too" much.  Still, endorsements are good.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 25, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> However, our engl guy says they don't endorse anyone who isn't in a signed band...
> Might be worth waiting till ur signed, u'd end up getting a better deal then.
> 
> 
> :



Engl has it nailed!! A band signed to a label that sucks at promoting in magazines that kids dont read anymore b/c there's the free internet that makes labels even bigger tie-wearing leaches than they already are is such a guarantee for product exposure.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 25, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Engl has it nailed!! A band signed to a label that sucks at promoting in magazines that kids dont read anymore b/c there's the free internet that makes labels even bigger tie-wearing leaches than they already are is such a guarantee for product exposure.



...right, and online advertising just doesn't exist, does it? Not to mention the fact that unsigned bands are generally perceived to be outputting quality material, hence being signed


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 25, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Still, endorsements are good.


Tour Support and loan stock. best reasons for touring bands to get endorsements to be honest, hence the signed bit!

I can kind of understand the general rule being a signed band, but as with all companies, they will get people on board who will give their product exposure, but as a general rule it is mostly signed bands only across the baord.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2008)

just another reason for periphery to put out a CD and tour north america


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2008)

turmoil said:


> hey bulb,
> 
> i actually picked up an Engl endorsement this past summer. it actually didn't require too much effort, granted my band at the time had a decent tour schedule lined up but try contacting Michael Berger:
> 
> ...



Turmoil, I deleted Michael Berger's address, phone number, and email address from your post - Bulb can PM you if he needs it. For the time being, I suspect Mike would rather not have his personal contact information handed outr publically on a board full of Engl-whoring guitarists.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 25, 2008)

fuck i still want to try this shit out

ENGL Invader 100

or

VHT Pitbull UL

god damn i'd kill for an endorsement


----------



## turmoil (Feb 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Turmoil, I deleted Michael Berger's address, phone number, and email address from your post - Bulb can PM you if he needs it. For the time being, I suspect Mike would rather not have his personal contact information handed outr publically on a board full of Engl-whoring guitarists.



haha it's cool Drew...i see how it is 

but i didn't even really think about it and just posted it because it's information, i believe, you can find on the internet. but regardless, no biggie.


----------



## Methilde (May 17, 2009)

*KICK*

I have the same 'problem' as the topic poster.

Sincerus used to be a studio project but we want to go live asap, people keep asking us when and where we will play but we haven't even entered the practice room yet.

I also have no money what so ever and therefore would love to be endorsed by my fave amp company: ENGL. I don't need the SE or something, the Powerball or Savage will be awesome  

It's not about a band-endorsement but a personal endorsement ( I know that is possible)

Judging the current status of my band, is it or is it not wisdom to contact ENGL for this?

Sincerus [LOOKING FOR DRUMMER!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
[SINCERVS]


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 17, 2009)

Go for it.

ENGL _might_ be a little less than keen given your relatively new status but they _might_ also be keen to support an up-and-coming band with good potential - if you don't try, then you never know what the result might be. It can't hurt, and might well open up opportunities for you (endorsements from other companies for example ^^ ) 

Good Luck


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 17, 2009)

I think unless you are signed, it probably isnt a good idea to contact them. Along with that, it would make sense that you already own and play at least some ENGL products, so you can say to them you actually enjoy the product, rather than just thinking its cool and wanting it then getting an endorsement only to find out you dont like the amp. Then you can upgrade to a different engl or get a 2nd backup one/etc.

Wait til your signed. Im sure they get 1000s of requests to sponser bands each day, why would they choose yours over another? Gotta think about that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

^ +1

companies like to see you're into their products, if you love them just as much as they do, then they're much more likely to endorse you and give you stuff for free.

not having any of their products or having little to no knowledge of them, and then asking for an endorsement probably isn't a good idea


----------



## Joeywilson (May 17, 2009)

ENGL shouldn't endorse bulb

bulb should endorse engl


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 18, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> ENGL shouldn't endorse bulb
> 
> bulb should endorse engl






I like Bulb and all... But, Engl has more to offer than that.


----------



## Bound (May 18, 2009)

You did it now, russ.

Bulb is gonna write a riff in a time signature that will cancel your existence.

*Bound runs for cover*


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 18, 2009)

I think you are freaking stalking me DTT!


----------



## Methilde (May 18, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> I think unless you are signed, it probably isnt a good idea to contact them. Along with that, it would make sense that you already own and play at least some ENGL products, so you can say to them you actually enjoy the product, rather than just thinking its cool and wanting it then getting an endorsement only to find out you dont like the amp. Then you can upgrade to a different engl or get a 2nd backup one/etc.
> 
> Wait til your signed. Im sure they get 1000s of requests to sponser bands each day, why would they choose yours over another? Gotta think about that.



We are signed 
It's a fresh indie label but it's a label 

I've played other people's ENGL before


----------



## DaveCarter (May 18, 2009)

An incomplete band, who has never gigged, has no shows planned, signed to a label thats run by a band member...sorry but I think you'd be wasting your time applying for endorsements at this stage!! Most pro guys I speak to about their endorsements say the companies generally want 100-150 shows a year, plus some TV or DVD appearances. Its all about how much exposure you can get for the company, so if you're not gigging its not really going to happen.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 18, 2009)

Methilde said:


> We are signed
> It's a fresh indie label but it's a label
> 
> I've played other people's ENGL before



I say again - go for it  The worst that can happen is that they say no, the best is an endorsement.



SplinteredDave said:


> An incomplete band, who has never gigged, has no shows planned, signed to a label thats run by a band member...sorry but I think you'd be wasting your time applying for endorsements at this stage!! Most pro guys I speak to about their endorsements say the companies generally want 100-150 shows a year, plus some TV or DVD appearances. Its all about how much exposure you can get for the company, so if you're not gigging its not really going to happen.



Never say Die 

(that might be flying in the face of conventional wisdom but heck, even if the answer is "No, we'd like to see X gigs per year and a little more media exposure" then at least you know where you stand).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

while ShadyDavey is right, just beware it's extremely likely that they will either say no or not reply at all. I've heard ENGL are good at replying quickly so they may just politely say no, so just don't get your hopes up


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> while ShadyDavey is right, just beware it's extremely likely that they will either say no or not reply at all. I've heard ENGL are good at replying quickly so they may just politely say no, so just don't get your hopes up



Other Dave is also correct - but its worth a shot as we both said 

(I so have to change my /nick and drop the "y" at the end....)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

so many Daves


----------



## Methilde (May 18, 2009)

Eh so my conclusion is: get another job, save money and just buy my rig 

Hmm, so I think I can conclude the following:

We're too fresh
Methilde needs to find another job to achieve moniez...
And then just buy the stuff


----------



## DaveCarter (May 18, 2009)

Saving money to buy the rig is almost certainly the right choice at this stage, but there's no actual harm in applying for an endorsement. I dont think itll get you anywhere, but as mentioned above by various other Daves, the worst that can happen is that you dont get a reply. They might be nice enough to advise you on how to proceed for a future endorsement though, so may as well try. If you dont ask, you dont get!

On another note, hell yeah for the SS.org Dave Alliance


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 18, 2009)

Jobs = The surefire way of getting gear. Now, I just need to get one as well! 



Dave Alliance


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

our alliance grows in strength each day!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 18, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> An incomplete band, who has never gigged, has no shows planned, signed to a label thats run by a band member...sorry but I think you'd be wasting your time applying for endorsements at this stage!! Most pro guys I speak to about their endorsements say the companies generally want 100-150 shows a year, plus some TV or DVD appearances. Its all about how much exposure you can get for the company, so if you're not gigging its not really going to happen.



This.  I spoke with Mike @ Engl at NAMM 2 years back for Misha since I was there and he asked me to check on it and basically they're going to want to see your music in circulation (they prefer IIRC to have people who are signed to a real label, and music that is readily available in stores) and you have to be performing live constantly. That is how they get their money back from endorsements: stage exposure. If you're not able to give them that, you're more than likely going to receive one of the, "Thanks for playing Engl!" type emails in return! 


Getting a job, saving up for the gear and gigging will be your best route. Once you've gigged for a bit see if you're able to get a bigger label to pick up/distribute your stuff for you and then you could talk to Engl about endorsement. Also, IIRC their endorsements for lower-level endorsees (not sure how their tiers work exactly) still require you to pay quite a bit for the amp, so even if you were endorsed at this stage you're not getting the amp for free or anything!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

my mate Steve is endorsed by ENGL and he can get a Powerball for £200 

his band is constantly touring and signed to Listenable records though, and both guitarists in the band had Powerballs before they got the endorsement 

German companies actually get really into it, if say ENGL or Framus or Warwick were to agree to endorsement, they would fly you over to Germany to take a tour of the factory 

the singer in my band used to be the bass player for The Rotted and is/was endorsed by Warwick and he got 2 custom Warwicks basses for... wait for it...

FREE!

companies love seeing people that are REALLY into the instruments that they make


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2009)

to be fair until you get an endorsement deal i find being in a band to be a bit of a financial paradox.

If you want a good sound you need good gear which costs lots of money. To get lots of money you need a half decent job. If your not still living with your parents and even if you are in some cases, working a shit job will not pay for good gear. Add the costs of having a vehicle which makes being in a band infinitly more possible and you have a hefty outgoing.

however, now that you have this job its hard to get time for gigs and you find yourself having to take days off just to load gear in a venue.

its pretty hard to balance imo.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 18, 2009)

Who bumped this?  Misha has an Invader now! I reckon you'd be able to get some sort of deal by now buddy!


----------



## Methilde (May 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> German companies actually get really into it, if say ENGL or Framus or Warwick were to agree to endorsement, they would fly you over to Germany to_ take a tour of the factory _



I'm eagerly awaiting to find my golden ticket


----------



## Arsis (May 18, 2009)

Also to get signed in the first place the band will probably have to have good tone. which a good live rig will do. Which is why you need endorsments.I guess a part time job is the only way.


----------



## Bound (May 18, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> I think you are freaking stalking me DTT!



Did you ever think that maybe I'm stalking teh Bulb


----------



## Inazone (May 18, 2009)

I have an "entry-level" Peavey discount endorsement. Even getting that required being signed at the time, some gigging activity (not proper touring though) and basically some sort of finished product to send them. The bitch of it all was that I already had about all the Peavey gear I needed - Classic 60 and 50/50 power amps, Rockmaster preamp, a couple of cabs - but I did need a wireless and got a very nice discount on a Peavey UHF. I got a good discount on a replacement footswitch as well, although not free like one of their big-name artists would get. 

Also, the shipping isn't free, so the discount on something big like a head or cab would almost be negated by shipping costs. On smaller or lighter items, the discount sometimes is in excess of 30% though.


----------



## renzoip (May 18, 2009)

Methilde said:


> Eh so my conclusion is: get another job, save money and just buy my rig
> 
> Hmm, so I think I can conclude the following:
> 
> ...



I think after all saving up and buying the stuff you want is the best idea. My band was offered an Endorsement by Halo Guitars a while ago and we turned it down. We could have also gotten deal With Madison amps but we did not go for it either. Today, I am glad my band and I made that decision because we can use whatever we like whenever we want to and if we don't like something anymore we can just sell it and buy something else. I know the band would not have been happy being stuck with those companies.

Also, the initial endorsement deal only offers you a small discount. You can probably get a used amp in mint condition for less than what you would pay for a new one as an endorser. In fact, when I sold my Madison Divinity, the guy who bought it told me his band was endorsed by Madison but he was getting a better deal buying my used amp and that the company would take longer to send it to him.

I know saving up is the hard way but I like having the freedom to choose (unless you are getting a great deal by a great company).


----------



## 7slinger (May 18, 2009)

Arsis said:


> Also to get signed in the first place the band will probably have to have good tone. which a good live rig will do. Which is why you need endorsments.I guess a part time job is the only way.



there are alot of good bands with great tone that aren't signed, and verse/vica

...which tells me to get signed in the first place the label needs to think you will make them money. if you can do that for them, you can sound like an a.m. radio and they won't give a shit


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 19, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I say again - go for it  The worst that can happen is that they say no, the best is an endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really dont know about that honestly. If you are NOWHERE close to the media exposure that they want/require, you should just not send anything at all.. You never know, they might look at it as an insult that this small band with no cd, no shows, etc is trying to get a deal, and might put you on the "blacklist" for life. I know certain places do that, like Cruiseship lines, if you go to apply for a job there and are nowhere close to being ready (ie cant sightread, can't play or whatever) then they blacklist you for at least 3-5 years, and put you to the bottom of every future application list, because its really a waste of their time

Im sure big companies like ENGL gets 1000s of people everyday asking, and if they have to deal with all the small bands who just assume they are going to be rock stars without doing the dirtywork first, well I know I would be frustrated going through all those applications -_-


----------

